# Operators Support TNC Drug, Alcohol Testing



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

California Operators Support TNC Drug, Alcohol Testing
SACRAMENTO, Calif. - One of the industry's leading state associations is joining calls for mandatory drug and alcohol testing of drivers for transportation network companies (TNCs), such as Uber and Lyft.

https://www.lctmag.com/news/733008/...33H5858212E6B&ajs_trait_oebid=3671F9146356B0M


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

An excellent idea!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> An excellent idea!


Notice how we're the only 2 out of over 1.5ml USA uber drivers.
What does that tell u? Rhetorical


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Notice how we're the only 2 out of over 1.5ml USA uber drivers.
> What does that tell u? Rhetorical


What makes you think there are only two people in favor of drug testing ?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Half of Uber’s and lyfts drivers would be gone if there were mandatory drug testing.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Half of Uber's and lyfts drivers would be gone if there were mandatory drug testing.


Think of the glorious surges
All remaining drug free drivers with new rides,
Boats, a beach houses, money in savings
Scantily clad women seeking the company of the successful uber transporters










If I were a rich man,
Daidle deedle daidle
Daidle daidle deedle daidle dumb
All day long I'd biddy-biddy-bum
If I were a wealthy man.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

This is such a long time coming it isn’t even funny. I was watching LivePD and saw a few cars with Uber and Lyft emblems on the windshield and the cops were pulling out all sorts of drugs. Uber/Lyft will lose a lot of drivers over this. It makes sense to test drivers. It make no sense not to!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> This is such a long time coming it isn't even funny. I was watching LivePD and saw a few cars with Uber and Lyft emblems on the windshield and the cops were pulling out all sorts of drugs. Uber/Lyft will lose a lot of drivers over this. It makes sense to test drivers. It make no sense not to!


Uber will fight against drug testing tooth and nail, they'll be forced to raise rates that will benefit the drivers, and as we all know Uber loves to screw drivers for sport.


----------



## ajetas (Feb 13, 2019)

Perfect


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Half of Uber's and lyfts drivers would be gone if there were mandatory drug testing.


Bingo!!!



peteyvavs said:


> Uber will fight against drug testing tooth and nail, they'll be forced to raise rates that will benefit the drivers, and as we all know Uber loves to screw drivers for sport.


There is a cost associated with drug testing, it's not cheap. I am all for drug testing, it raises the public image of the company.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> 
> There is a cost associated with drug testing, it's not cheap. I am all for drug testing, it raises the public image of the company.


Who do you think is going to pay for testing, please if you say Uber we'll slap you in the head.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Anything to stop "my driver was high" reports for those pax looking to get a free ride?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Q: What did the bike messenger who didn't smoke pot day?

A: **** you'll I quit


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

How is this going to work? When you may be exposed to marijuana smoke on a daily basis, or if you actually smoke in your off hours? I mean, I totally get not being under the influence of any drugs or alcohol while driving, but I've always been opposed to testing of any form as it is an invasion of privacy. To me it sounds like a huge "feel-good" measure. Long ago, when the drug testing fad started, I swore I would never work for any organization that assumed guilt with no evidence, and forces one to prove innocence. This is absolutely contrary to how America is supposed to be. I refuse to work for any organization that forces drug testing with no evidence of usage to this day.

These "my driver was high" reports should be questioned as to how does a passenger know this? Are they an expert on identifying people under the influence? Did they perform some sort of test to determine this, or is it just their opinion? Can they prove that allegation? The passenger should be required to provide more than a simple accusation to support their complaint.

Just yesterday, I picked up a passenger that absolutely _reeked, _and after a 30- minute ride, so did my car. So much so, that even after airing it out and spraying with febreeze, my next passenger smelled it. Fortunately, that passenger was a Lyft driver as well, and so understood when I apologized profusely. Then I get a passenger who is sucking on his pot vaping pipe as he is walking down his driveway. I don't judge, you wanna get high that is your business, not mine. I just don't wanna have to take the heat for your usage, and that is what this sounds like.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

welikecamping said:


> This is absolutely contrary to how America is supposed to be. I refuse to work for any organization that forces drug testing with no evidence of usage to this day.


All other forms of public conveyance require drug testing. Bus drivers, cabbies, limo drivers, transit and train operators, pilots, etc.
Secondly, TNCs have shirked their responsibilities for safety enforcement. In 2016 the California Public Utilities Commission investigated Uber's complaints of impaired drivers and found over 2,000 complaints but Uber had only suspended 6. So they fined them $1.3 million dollars. Uber negotiated the fine down to $750,000.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

There is one big difference, we are not employed by Uber or any corporation or public utility.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> There is one big difference, we are not employed by Uber or any corporation or public utility.


Looks like drivers will have to pay for the testing then.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

KevinH said:


> Looks like drivers will have to pay for the testing then.


Drug testing isn't the issue, who's going to pay for testing is. I have no problem with drug and alcohol testing, but we incur all the cost while U/L reaps all the benefits.



peteyvavs said:


> Drug testing isn't the issue, who's going to pay for testing is. I have no problem with drug and alcohol testing, but we incur all the cost while U/L reaps all the benefits.


What about false positives, will drivers have any recourse in the event of a false positive.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

For drug testing in California the lab first confidentially reports a positive test to the driver and asks if the driver wants to be re-tested. Only if the driver refuses or a if second test is also positive does the lab report the results to the contracting party.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

KevinH said:


> For drug testing in California the lab first confidentially reports a positive test to the driver and asks if the driver wants to be re-tested. Only if the driver refuses or a if second test is also positive does the lab report the results to the contracting party.


The 49 states aren't so enlightened


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Bingo!!!
> 
> 
> There is a cost associated with drug testing, it's not cheap. I am all for drug testing, it raises the public image of the company.


Actually drug tests are 
Now cheap and Results Immediate. 
It's a brush u insert in ur mouth. Had the test for my FT job.
Sitting in HR office, I put it in my mouth, Handed it back to HR person. 30 secs later, results.

Uber Can administer at a greenlight hub monthly.
U fail, you're deactived until u take the test again and get the required results


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Actually drug tests are
> Now cheap and Results Immediate.
> It's a brush u insert in ur mouth. Had the test for my FT job.
> Sitting in HR office, I put it in my mouth, Handed it back to HR person. 30 secs later, results.
> ...


You have to look at the legal aspect too, a positive result can be challenged. How well do these stand up legally versus peeing in a cup? What are they capable of testing for?


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> You have to look at the legal aspect too, a positive result can be challenged. How well do these stand up legally versus peeing in a cup? What are they capable of testing for?


LOL, the working poor are rarely represented by lawyers.
No money in it for the attorney.

Do ur research And google your inquiries.

My test was administered by a federal agency. In other words, your government has accepted the oral test.

Folks that protest drug testing are obvious.
To be blunt,
I'd rather not share the road with Stoned drivers
Nor have my daughter driven by a Stoned uber Driver


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"Folks that protest drug testing are obvious.
To be blunt,
I'd rather not share the road with Stoned drivers
Nor have my daughter driver by a Stoned uber Drive "

Seriously? I mean, I agree, I would not want to share the road with a stoned driver, even less interested in sharing with a drunk or texter.

Unfortunately, however, your weak allusion is not only insulting, it's offensive. I would refer you to Benjamin Franklin for a very appropriate quote:

"*Those* who *would give up essential Liberty*, to purchase a little temporary Safety, deserve neither *Liberty* nor Safety."


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> "Folks that protest drug testing are obvious.
> To be blunt,
> I'd rather not share the road with Stoned drivers
> Nor have my daughter driver by a Stoned uber Drive "
> ...


Any employer has No Obligation to hire U.

It's YOUR Decision to get high 
It's the EMPLOYER'S decision Not to hire U.

You'll be unemployable while quoting Ben Franklin.
A sorry state of affairs.

Cheech, Not much more I can contribute.
Best of luck 
Bye ?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

First off, Ricardo. I'm not high. Secondly, I have been gainfully employed as a professional for over 20 years and never submitted to any drug testing. I agree that it is an Employers decision to not hire me. I'm not applying for a job, so there is no decision to be made in that respect. Third, and finally, my name is not "Cheech", and again, to support your argument, you simply ramp up the offensive and now racist commentary.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> LOL, the working poor are rarely represented by lawyers.
> No money in it for the attorney.
> 
> Do ur research And google your inquiries.
> ...


If I wanted to research and google I wouldn't have asked the question lol. My federal agency is still peeing in a cup. A person doesn't necessarily need a lawyer to dispute a positive test. I agree, don't need impaired drivers on the road. ESPECIALLY the Uber driver, defeats the purpose. I hear so many times from PAX telling me that they had an Uber driver that smelled like alcohol.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> If I wanted to research and google I wouldn't have asked the question lol. My federal agency is still peeing in a cup. A person doesn't necessarily need a lawyer to dispute a positive test. I agree, don't need impaired drivers on the road. ESPECIALLY the Uber driver, defeats the purpose. I hear so many times from PAX telling me that they had an Uber driver that smelled like alcohol.


"_If I wanted to research and google I wouldn't have asked the question lol"_
Thxs for the tip
Next time I have legal, statute or criminal inquiry and I'm LAZY, I'll post the question here


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> "_If I wanted to research and google I wouldn't have asked the question lol"_
> Thxs for the tip
> Next time I have legal, statute or criminal inquiry and I'm LAZY, I'll post the question here


Yeah, didn't need the assclown remark. It was a question that anyone with experience could have chimed in. You stating that I should have done my research first really defeats a forum like this. News flash, it's a forum to ask questions and get answers.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Dial it back ?Rocky @Ssgcraig ,
Let's "attempt" to stay focused
On OP topic.
https://www.lctmag.com/news/733008/...33H5858212E6B&ajs_trait_oebid=3671F9146356B0M
I'm retiring to the thread where Uber & Passengers are the cause for ALL Victim Driver's life issues. Boo Whoo


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Dial it back Rocky @Ssgcraig ,
> Let's "attempt" to stay focused
> On OP topic.
> 
> ...


Don't dish it if you don't want to receive it Ricky.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

KevinH said:


> Looks like drivers will have to pay for the testing then.


When hired by a cab company in Vegas (except one), drivers have to pay for their own drug test, and that's being an EMPLOYEE.
Some even required pee AND hair analysis. Some required "witnessed" peeing, where you're in a room surrounded in mirrors, and a lab tech watches you pee in a cup, and makes sure you don't pull the ol' switch-a-roo with clean pee you brought from home.
Quite the experience.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> When hired by a cab company in Vegas (except one), drivers have to pay for their own drug test, and that's being an EMPLOYEE.
> Some even required pee AND hair analysis. Some required "witnessed" peeing, where you're in a room surrounded in mirrors, and a lab tech watches you pee in a cup, and makes sure you don't pull the ol' switch-a-roo with clean pee you brought from home.
> Quite the experience.


Transportation Company's Insurance provider demands it.
And rightly so.
Low skill low wage workers tend to self medicate.
Let 'em clean toilets , not operate a motor vehicle


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> Transportation Company's Insurance provider demands it.
> And rightly so.
> Low skill low wage workers tend to self medicate.
> Let 'em clean toilets , not operate a motor vehicle


That is nothing specific to low skill low wage workers, they are just the only ones that seem to get busted for it most often. Drug test Wall Street and do a comparison.


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Anyone prescribed medical marijuana should not be discriminated against for having a positive thc test. Thc has the longest half life of any drug, so even though a responsible user doesn't work or drive while intoxicated, they would fail a drug test.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Anyone prescribed medical marijuana should not be discriminated against for having a positive thc test. Thc has the longest half life of any drug, so even though a responsible user doesn't work or drive while intoxicated, they would fail a drug test.


Would u want your daughter, mom or loved one to be chauffeured by an uber driver using medical marijuana?
Would u want them to share the highway with an uber driver using med marijuana?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

As long as the driver isnt high while driving its not a problem. The problem is you can be stone cold sober while driving, but still fail a urine test for THC.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> Half of Uber's and lyfts drivers would be gone if there were mandatory drug testing.


We had it in Houston. Still too many drivers.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> As long as the driver isnt high while driving its not a problem. The problem is you can be stone cold sober while driving, but still fail a urine test for THC.


To reiterate, You're OK with your daughter, mom or loved one being chauffeured by an uber driver using medical marijuana.

Professor @Mr. Sensitive, you're an unique individual.
Let's hope no ones safety depends on your decision? "process"?


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

Ricardo Resolute said:


> To reiterate, You're OK with your daughter, mom or loved one being chauffeured by an uber driver using medical marijuana.
> 
> Professor @Mr. Sensitive, you're an unique individual.
> Let's hope no ones safety depends on your decision? "process"?


Again, so long as they are sober while driving, then sure. Drug testing does not prevent or prove that someone is impaired while driving.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> Anyone prescribed medical marijuana should not be discriminated against for having a positive thc test. Thc has the longest half life of any drug, so even though a responsible user doesn't work or drive while intoxicated, they would fail a drug test.


It is still against the law..... federal law.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

The Entomologist said:


> Anything to stop "my driver was high" reports for those pax looking to get a free ride?


That won't stop it. The testing would likely be annual and post-complaint. And as an IC, each driver will be responsible for the annual.



Ricardo Resolute said:


> Actually drug tests are
> Now cheap and Results Immediate.
> It's a brush u insert in ur mouth. Had the test for my FT job.
> Sitting in HR office, I put it in my mouth, Handed it back to HR person. 30 secs later, results.
> ...


What state are you in that allows a company to self administer drug tests?

What happened to HIPAA?

Human resource professionals are not regulated the way labs and designated testing facilities are.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is still against the law..... federal law.


.......And that's my FT employer



Mr. Sensitive said:


> Again, so long as they are sober while driving, then sure. Drug testing does not prevent or prove that someone is impaired while driving.


As u stated, ?pot stays in your system a long time
Impaired driving is just that,
?Impaired: diminished in function or ability : lacking full functional

?Cannabinoids present in the cannabis plant and its derived drugs are known to cause ?impaired driving in users, with effects on a driver similar to those of alcohol.

quod erat demonstrandum ?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice pictures you keep posting. Are any of them related to a rideshare driver being under the influence?


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Nice pictures you keep posting. Are any of them related to a rideshare driver being under the influence?


Try google, All the answers to ur "worldly" questions @ ur fingertips.
Class dismissed ompous:


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Why? you googled random accident pictures to support your flimsy argument and you want me to do the same? Not gonna happen.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Why? you googled random accident pictures to support your flimsy argument and you want me to do the same? Not gonna happen.


......written like a true pot head dedicated to self medication while selfishly placing the riding & driving public @ severe risk. Sad

Mr Flimsy @welikecamping 
*Every DAY*, almost 30 people in the *United States* die in *IMPAIRED *driving *crashes*-that's one person every 48 minutes in 2018. These *impaired *driving *crashes* claim more than *10,000 lives per year*. US Dept of Transportation

10,000 dead people because You @welikecamping are unhappy in ur life choices and need to self medicate.
Your reckless negligence places thousands at Risk of injury and death.

Flimsy ❓❓

We think not,
and That, Flimsy @welikecamping , are my final words to a stoner who takes no responsibility nor realize the consequences of his mental defect.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Mr. Sensitive said:


> As long as the driver isnt high while driving its not a problem. The problem is you can be stone cold sober while driving, but still fail a urine test for THC.


That's correct, which means if they start testing for thc, then you either have to get a different medication, or find a job that doesn't test for thc.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

"Driving while high."

I want to eat a bucket of Popeye's and binge watch Bob Ross when I'm high. Driving is the last thing on my mind.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Ssgcraig said:


> That's correct, which means if they start testing for thc, then you either have to get a different medication, or find a job that doesn't test for thc.


So, given that a person stops being impaired by pot fairly quickly while cannabinoids remain in tge system, what's the point of doing such a test?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fargle said:


> So, given that a person stops being impaired by pot fairly quickly while cannabinoids remain in tge system, what's the point of doing such a test?


To test for illegal drug usage?


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

> Again, so long as they are sober while driving, then sure. Drug testing does not prevent or prove that someone is impaired while driving.


Cannabinoids can stay in your system for _weeks_ after use. A positive result for cannabis on a piss test says nothing about whether you are impaired when driving. If you are pulled over, law enforcement use a series of functional tests to determine if you are too stoned to drive cuz there is no equivalent to a Breathalyzer.


----------

